# Garmin GPSMAP 178c. Taugt das was?



## Nordangler (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi Boardies
Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir das oben genannte Gerät zulege. Könnt ihr mir dazu etwas sagen.
Hier noch ein paar Daten dazu. Kopiere alles dazu rein.


Der GPSMAP 178 kombiniert Kartenplotter und Echolot-Funktionen in einem Gehäuse. Aufgrund seiner kompakten Bauweise läßt sich der GPSMAP 178 einfach in jedem offenen oder geschlossenem Steuerstand anbringen.
Einzigartig an diesem neuen Produkt ist der rasche Kartenaufbau durch den schnellen RISC-Prozessor. Das hervorragend ablesbare und hochauflösende Graustufendisplay (320 x 320 Bildpunkte, 10 Graustufen) stellt detaillierte Seekartographie sowie Echolotdaten wahlweise gleichzeitig dar. 
Neben der integrierten, weltweiten Basiskarte ist der GPSMAP 178 auch 100% kompatibel zu GARMINs BlueChart™-Seekartographie und vielen MapSource™-CD-ROMs, einschließlich MetroGuide™. 
FSTN-Display mit 10 Graustufen und 11,4 cm Bildschirmdiagonale. 
Beleuchtete Tasten. 
Kartographie: standardmäßig integrierte Basemap; kompatibel zu GARMINs BlueChart™-Seekartographie und den meisten MapSource™-Produkten, einschließlich MetroGuide™. 
Rascher Kartenaufbau durch den schnellen 200MHz-Prozessor. 
Individuell einstellbare Bildschirmdarstellung: Kartendetails, Kompassanzeige, Datenfelder, - größe, -anzahl, Kompassanzeige, 3D Darstellung. 
Gezeitenanzeige (MapSource™-BlueChart erforderlich). 
Alarmfunktionen für Wegpunktannäherung, Ankunft, Kursabweichung, Ankerversatz, Wecker, ext. Spannung, Flachwasser, Tiefwasser, Wassertemperatur, Drift. 
Reisecomputer mit Kilometerzähler, Standzeit, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit (bewegt), Gesamtdurchschnitt, Gesamtdauer, Höchstgeschwindigkeit. 
Automatische Trackaufzeichnung mit 10.000 Punkten; 15 Trackspeicher mit je 700 Punkten zur Fahrtwiederholung in beiden Richtungen. 
Speicherung von Tracks, Wegpunkten und Routen auf Speicherkartenmodul. 
Wasserdicht nach IEC 529 IPX7 (Kennziffer: 7), 30 Min. in 1 m Wassertiefe. 
Integrierte Himmelsdaten für Sonnen- und Mondberechnungen. 
DSC (Distress Call) --> SOS Notruf in Verbindung mit einem VHF-Funkgerät empfangen und absetzen. 
Darstellung der Wassertemperatur über einstellbaren Zeitraum und Winkelbereich mit optionalen Geber. 
Positionsverbesserung durch WAAS/EGNOS-Unterstützung sowie optional RTCM-SC-104-Korrekturdaten. 
Sendeleistung von 500 W (RMS), 4000 W Spitze, im Dual-Frequenz-Betrieb und 400 W (RMS), 3200 W Spitze bei 200 kHz. 
Digitale Anzeige von Tiefe und Temperatur. 
Die Displaygeschwindigkeit wird automatisch ermittelt und eingestellt, falls ein Geschwindigkeitsgeber angeschlossen ist. 
Split-screen; auf Knopfdruck lässt sich der Bildschirm zoomen oder verkleinern; 2-faches und 4-faches Zoom liefert eine noch klarere Darstellung des Bodenprofils. 
Hervorragender Betrieb in Salz- und Süßwasser bis zu einer Tiefe von ca. 450 m. 
Eine exklusive (See-Thru®) Technologie sorgt für die saubere Trennung der Fischechos von Bodenbewuchs und Bodenbeschaffenheit. 
Speicherung und Darstellung einer Wassertemperaturkurve. 

Echoloteigenschaften 
Anzeige: Automatische Bodenverfolgung, automatische Lotbereichsanpassung, 4 Zoom-Ebenen, geteilte Anzeige, Fischsymbole in 3 Größen 
Alarmfunktionen: Alarm für 3 unterschiedliche Fischgrößen, Flachwasser-Alarm und Tiefen-Alarm 
Geber Autosense: automatische Anzeigegeschwindigkeit und Temperaturdaten ohne Voreinstellung 
See-Thru® Technologie: zeigt schwache und starke Echos gleichzeitig, auch unterhalb von Sprungschichten 
Depth-Controlled Gain (DCG®): justiert automatisch die Empfindlichkeit des Fishfinders in Abhängigkeit zur Wassertiefe 
Whiteline-Funktion: Genaue Darstellung der Grundbeschaffenheit. Harte Echos (Fels/Stein) und weiche Echos (Sand/Schlick) ermitteln eine detaillierte Abbildung des Meeres- oder Seebodens 
Zoomfunktionen: Normaldarstellung 
2x Zoom 
2x Zoom mit geteilter Bildschirmdarstellung 
4x Zoom 
4x Zoom mit geteilter Bildschirmdarstellung 
Bodenbezogene Darstellung ("Grundverfolgung" - der FishFinder zoomt automatisch auf den Bereich über dem Boden) 
Bodenbezogene Darstellung bei geteiltem Bildschirm 

Sendeleistung: 500, 4.000 Watt (RMS,PTP) bei Dualfrequenz 
Frequenz: 50 + 200 kHz 
Erfassungswinkel: 40° + 10° (Richtwerte, genaue Werte abhängig vom verwendeten Schwinger) 
Lottiefe: 0,5 m - 450 m 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Sage schon im vorraus danke.

Sven


----------



## Jirko (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPSMAP 178c. Taugt das was?*

hallo sven #h

die boote der vermittelten anlagen / häuser von hitraturist, sind fast alle mit dem 178er- und 188er color ausgestattet... hatte 2 x 2 wochen das vergnügen, mit diesen plottern intensivst auf den fahrwassern um hitra rumzushippern... fazit: alles in allem sehr verlässlich arbeitende geräte. lediglich die genauigkeit lies phasenweise zu wünschen übrig, was aber mit sicherheit an der satellitenkonstellation lag und auch bei anderen plottern abweichungen von bis zu 30m verursacht hätte (wir haben mal bewußt an einer kante im dolmsund geparkt... laut plotter hätten wir zweige von einem bäumchen pflücken können )... und wenn du im "flachen" (bis runde 150m) fischst, solltest du auf alle fälle nicht im niederfrequenten bereich loten, da es phasenweise zu unterbrechungen kam... aber auch das ist mit ner 50khz-frequenz nix unübliches...

...aber ansonsten ist das garmin nen feines gerät - keine frage! die handhabung & steuerung über´s menü ist spielend leicht und sehr gut strukturiert... macht spaß, mit diesem teil rumzustochern  #h


----------



## makrele (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPSMAP 178c. Taugt das was?*

|wavey: ,

ich hatte genau dieses Gerät dieses Jahr auf meinem Mietboot.
Wie Jirko schon sagte, sehr leicht zu bedienen, trotz vieler
Funktionen. Alles selbsterklärend und menügeführt.
Die Genauigkeit empfand ich als sehr hoch. Wenn man mit geteiltem
Bildschirm arbeitet, was in der Praxis m.E. empfehlenswert ist,
ist das Bild bzw. der Bildschirm schon sehr klein. Die Funktion als
Tiefenmesser hat es zuverlässig erfüllt, die Fisch- bzw. Schwarmanzeige
ist genauso mit Vorsicht zu genießen wie bei den meisten anderen
Echoloten auch. Insgesamt war ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.

#h 
makrele


----------



## Nordangler (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPSMAP 178c. Taugt das was?*

Also heißt es für mich kaufen. 

Sven


----------



## Jirko (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPSMAP 178c. Taugt das was?*

hallo sven #h

hab beim stöbern auf tackletour was gefunden, was dich vielleicht interessieren könnte... guggst du hier #h


----------



## Tooommy (23. November 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPSMAP 178c. Taugt das was?*

Moin Moin,

Habe das Gerät nächstes Jahr bei meinem Gemieteten Boot , Hat da jemand eine Bedienungsanleitung in deutsch als Kopie für mich ???  Damit man sich schon malvorher damit auseinander setzt???

PN an Mich wäre toll


----------

